# Mature Lead Vocals Wanted - Newmarket, Ont.



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

We are looking for lead vocalist, lead vocals + harp or lead vocals + keys. 

We play rock and classic rock tunes. We try to select tunes that gets the audience pumped up and motivated to dance, party or whatever.

Most of us have been playing together for about 5 years. We get together, in Newmarket, once a week to practice/jam, usually on a Wednesday or Thursday evening. We all have professional gear including a full PA system. 

Besides getting together once a week to make some noise and have some laughs, our goal is to play out on a semi-regular basis. We are all in our 40's and have full time jobs and family responsibilities. The frequency that we play out will depend on the band members' availability.

The tunes that we have been playing were based on our former singer's vocal range, singing style and ability. (Such as... Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Collective Soul, BTO, Teenage Head, Lenny Kravitz, Green Day, Tragically Hip, 3 Doors Down, etc., etc.)

We are open to picking up new tunes that would compliment your abilities.

Let me know if you are interested.

:rockon:


----------

